# Christmas list



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm going to ask the fat man for a new flasher for Christmas. Should ask for a fl20 or flx28 ?
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Definitely the 28 Quackpot. Keep this economy ROLLIN !!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Fl-x has alot bells, but do u really need um? The flat screens are awesome when it's snowing. I personally don't care for the larger degree cones. Save your money....but it looks pretty sweet, (just saying)


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Lovin I'm helping the economy I ordered the flx28.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I am going to ask the fat man if he will be kind and grant us some ice for the next 2 months.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My "Christmas Wish List" would be a Vexilar FL 28 and a Shapell Bay Runner Shanty..... *and PLENTY OF ICE!*


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Get that BayRunner IBJ ! Pull that trigger !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nah, Mark... I'll just keep using my Clam Nanook & my Vex FL 8 for now. Besides, my White Mickey Mouse Boots (Bunny Boots) just arrived. 

My tootsies will be a tad warmer this season.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

this is what i want for Christmas


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm going to change what I want because the first item came today. Now I want nice clear thick ice. That way I can hit northeast with the people I have fished with up there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am hoping we get another ice season on Mother Erie like last season!!!!! Bring on the ice maker


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Quackpot, when you get that FLX-28 I expect some pics on here. Vex rules, Marcum drools ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Marcums are the best!!! Vexilar is for beginners lovin life. You've seen what a marcum can do!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I want the 28 also but the 20 has suited me just fine not sure if the 28 is worth the extra coin!! I love having the dual vision camera/vex set up maybe in the near future I will upgrade but for now I like my set up I hope you get to enjoy your new toy quackpot


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Lovin as soon as I can I would love to come up and walk on wingfoot with you. I learned a lot about it this weekend.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Marcums are trip hazards. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard Marcum transducers detach easily and make great hockey pucks!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I think it warns about that on the Marcum disclaimer. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

^^^^^^ lol Sean's lucky I don't bring my skates and stick out. Take his eye off it for 1 minute and it'll be from lansinger to 43 in about 10 seconds. He knows I can't stand the thing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

